# Blackpool 24th July - Dog Extravaganzia



## pacer48 (Jun 7, 2010)

Three Dog Shows at same venue

Companion dog Show 24th July - Lawson Field, Lawson Road, Stanley Park, Blackpool FY3 9RT

in aid of Otterhound Rescue Support & The Acorn Minibus

Pedigree Classes & Crossbred classes - judge Steve Anderson
Novelty Classes - judges by Linda Nolan (The Nolans)

Entries from 10.30am judging starts 12pm

********
In aid of Animals in Need (Spain)
Sanctioned UK Rally Obedience
levels 1a, 1b and 2a - 
plus 2 ' Have a Go' rings + practice ring - entries on the day
for information e-mail [email protected]

**********

Tower Dog Training - KC licenced open obedience show
classes - pre beginners, beginners, novice, 'A', 'B', 'C'. 
plus the KC good citizen pre-beginner stakes
entries close 19th June


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I attended this yesterday with my friend and we had a great day. Linda Nolan was lovely and it was nice that she came round to see all the dogs and owners before the show started. My Stan didn't get anything in the pedigree classes but won 2nd for Fancy Dress, 2nd for Under 15" and 4th for Best 6 Legs. He got loads of goodies and my friend won 1st in the Pedigree class then went on to win Best Pedigree and got a massive bag of dog food. She was so chuffed.

The weather was excellent too.


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

GUTTED i would of come if i knew this was on too


----------

